# Camo called Mayhem!!!!!



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

I was looking through my Bass Pro catalog and there it was " MAYHEM by Scenlock" I about died laughing !! You know Abumike you are right you cannot escape Mayhem it's everywhere LOL !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

LMAO.....I saw that and had to chuckle...


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

I thought you would get a kick out of that I sure did! I think it will be good luck camo? Iam gonna get me a t shirt at least LOL! I already shoot the Mayhem arrows in my bow LOl! YOU CAN"T ESCAPE IT!!!


----------



## wskitchen (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the awesome rods SNDFLEE. They've both been broken in nicely over the 4th!


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Your welcome, I hope they bring you many fish and grins from ear to ear! Hey by the way, did you find that pin for the sight on that gun?


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't think I would want to wear something called "MAYHEM" when I'm 25' up in a tree!


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Whether you wear it or not Mayhem is close by and waiting LOL!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

:beer:


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I goolged the word Mayhem and lo and behold there was Mikes Pic


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

ssshh!


----------

